# Doubt regarding bonus points for Software Engineering



## ss.neo (Oct 29, 2012)

Hello,

I am a software engineer with *3 years *of experience in India, and no job offer in NZ.
I need help with points calculation for Work Exp.
For Skilled Employment Exp I can have - 10 Points (2 Years)
For Bonus points I can claim
10 points for *absolute skills shortage.*
Now my doubt is whether I can claim points for experience in *identified future growth area*.

NZ Immigration website says that the following are future growth areas.
- Biotechnology
- *Information Communications Technology*
- Creative industries (Advertising, *Software & Computing Services*, Publishing, TV and Radio, Film and Video, Architecture, Design, Designer Fashion, Music and Performing Arts, Visual Arts).

Now I am not sure if my profession comes under *ICT* or *Software & Computing* Services.

Experts, please help.


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

ss.neo said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am a software engineer with 3 years of experience in India, and no job offer in NZ.
> I need help with points calculation for Work Exp.
> ...


Hi,
Welcome to the forum.
Sorry but we are not experts. 
We are simply people who have some experience emigrating to New Zealand or are in the process of doing so. 
None of us are authorised to give any actual Immigration advice so any answers or advice you receive should be checked out with Immigration NZ or a suitably authorised Immigration Consultant.

Unfortunately I cannot answer your question, probably due to the fact I do not work in IT.
You should know if your profession comes under ICT or Software & Computing Services.
Bit difficult for anyone on the forum to answer since we have no idea of your personal work circumstances.

Regards,


----------



## TSN.IMM (May 13, 2013)

ss.neo said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am a software engineer with *3 years *of experience in India, and no job offer in NZ.
> I need help with points calculation for Work Exp.
> ...


@ss.neo: I am also in IT and I did study a bit about INZ points system. I'm afraid that without job offer you can not claim bonus points either for future growth area or absolute skills shortage.
Here are what I found from INZ operation manual :

"SM8.10 Employment in an identified future growth area
...Skilled employment in one of the identified future growth areas set out above will *only qualify for points if the principal applicant provides confirmation from their employer, and an immigration officer is satisfied, that their current employment or offer of employment* is in one of those identified future growth areas."

"SM8.20 Employment in an area of absolute skills shortage
...
Skilled employment in an area of absolute skills shortage *only qualifies for points if a principal applicant provides evidence that their employment or offer of employment* meets the requirements of (a) above."

So don't worry!


----------



## kazemstein (Jun 13, 2013)

I personally feel that the person can claim the points. And its not important to have offer of employment in absolute or identified future growth areas. 

Secondly, his occupatoin falls in the ICT


----------



## TSN.IMM (May 13, 2013)

kazemstein said:


> I personally feel that the person can claim the points. And its not important to have offer of employment in absolute or identified future growth areas.
> 
> Secondly, his occupatoin falls in the ICT


It'd be very strange arguing that a Software Engineer is NOT in ICT, so I'd not do that ;-). The question is if he can claim bonus point without job offer and it's clearly stated in INZ operation manual. Unfortunately INZ officers don't work based on what you and me personally think, but they work according to their operation manual. It's tempting to add bonus points to self-convince that one is above the barrier, but then it's a waste of time in this case.


----------



## A_M (Jun 25, 2013)

*Bonus point for absolute skill shortage*

Hi ,
yes you can avail bonus points if you have experience in skill mentioned under absolute skill shortage list even if you don't have NZ job offer.

I applied for bonus points for experience in IT skills and was awarded those points in my EOI.

So if your sure that your skill fall under absolute skill shortage category and you have relevant experience ... you can claim bonus points.

cheers
AM


----------



## A_M (Jun 25, 2013)

*bonus points*

just in case you doubt, this from NZ immigration website

SM13.5 Points for recognised work experience in an identified future growth area or area of absolute skills shortage

Recognised work experience in an identified future growth area or an area of absolute skills shortage qualifies for points as follows:

2-5 years
10 points
6 years or more
15 points


SM13.20 Work experience in an area of absolute skills shortage

a. Recognised work experience is assessed as being in an area of absolute skills shortage if:

i. it was undertaken in an occupation included on the Long Term Skill Shortage List (refer Appendix 4) or that was on the Long Term Skill Shortage List at the time the principal applicant’s Expression of Interest was selected; and
ii. it meets the specifications for that occupation; and
iii. the principal applicant is suitably qualified by training and/or experience to undertake that work (including any specific requirements set out in column 3 of the Long Term Skill Shortage List or that were listed on the date their Expression of Interest was selected).
b. Where the Long Term Skill Shortage List specifies that occupational registration is required for a listed occupation, the principal applicant must demonstrate that they:

i. held occupational registration while undertaking the work experience, if occupational registration was required in the country in which the work occurred; and
ii. hold current full or provisional New Zealand occupational registration, or meets the requirements of SM19.15.b.ii if registration is required from the New Zealand Medical or Dental Council.


----------



## TSN.IMM (May 13, 2013)

Sorry, my mistake: SḾ8.10 and SM8.20 are bonus points for Skill employment, not for work experience. Thanks, A_M for pointing out.

Anyway, he can only claim bonus points for work experience in absolute skill shortage, not in future growth area which require job offer.


----------



## A_M (Jun 25, 2013)

Yes, only for absolute skill shortage not for future growth area


----------

